# Best kibble recommendations.



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been feeding Jenna Taste of The Wild for the past few months and lately she wants nothing to do with it. Before that I was feeding her Wilderness Core. I have heard that Royal Canin GSD is good. When I looked at the reviews on petfood advisor it was given a two star rating does anybody here use that or can anybody recommend a good kibble for Jenna.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi how old is Jenna? We feed our 5 month old puppy fromm large breed puppy. He gobbles it up. My older chihuahua is on the less active adult fromm line and he also loves it and keeps him at a nice weight. Its hasnt had any recalls and is a great food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the Victor dog foods if you can find it. Or you can order it and have it delivered.


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

Usmccasper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been feeding Jenna Taste of The Wild for the past few months and lately she wants nothing to do with it. Before that I was feeding her Wilderness Core. I have heard that Royal Canin GSD is good. When I looked at the reviews on petfood advisor it was given a two star rating does anybody here use that or can anybody recommend a good kibble for Jenna.


I think the Farmina N&D foods are the ones to beat right now. I particularly like the grain free herring, grain free chicken and the three low grain foods, lamb, cod and chicken.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fromm, Wellness, Orijin, and Acana are the top ones I'd use personally, if you're on a budget Costco's Kirkland dog food is good quality for the price as well 

In the end, it's the food that your dog thrives on the best that is the best choice


----------



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

she will be a year next month on the 9th


----------



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

does anyone mix anything into the kibble?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we mix all kinds of stuff in the kibble. cut up hot dog, cut up cheese, cream cheese, parmesan cheese, low sodium chicken broth. the kibble we use is natures variety instinct.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Watch those hot dogs. Jax had two hot dogs for treats while training the night before bloodwork. Her pancreas level was 3000 points over normal. My vet was white and stuttering when he came in to ask me for other symptoms and what she ate. He thought he was going to have to tell me my dog was going to die.

If you want to mix anything in, do lean meats, yogurts, broths.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Watch those hot dogs. Jax had two hot dogs for treats while training the night before bloodwork. Her pancreas level was 3000 points over normal. My vet was white and stuttering when he came in to ask me for other symptoms and what she ate. He thought he was going to have to tell me my dog was going to die.
> 
> If you want to mix anything in, do lean meats, yogurts, broths.


Wow, thanks, good to know. My trainer suggested these for training with.... Good thing my boy preferred liver snaps!


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Due to allergies, right now I'm feeding all three Costco's Nature Domain Salmon. I like the food, the dogs do well, and it's not expensive. My all time favorite food though, is Dr Tim's. I used the Kinesis (grain inclusive) which would work for a large breed pup. I think the grain free is too high in calcium/phos for a pup. The ash levels are also low, which indicates good quality meat. My dogs all muscled up, coats shown, and they looked fabulous. Unfortunately, my oldest pup has allergies, and she can be a bit of a food stealer if I (and the other dogs) aren't careful so no chicken based food for now.
Dr Tim is also very responsive thru email if you have a question. Right now he is racing in the Iditarod though. The foods (Momentum and Pursuit)were originally designed for sled dogs, but the Kinesis is good for pet dogs. I ordered mine thru Chewy and I think it was $65 or so for a 44 lb bag.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They have adult large breed fromm dog food. My pup eats straight from bowl but I still add about two tablespoons of wet dog food(earthbound)or chopmeat or egg or yogurt. My pup is to young for it but orijen is another great dog food.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried Blue Wilderness. Jasira quit eating and Xerxes got sick. I have them on Natural Balance dry and food rolls. They love it and do great on it.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Usmccasper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been feeding Jenna Taste of The Wild for the past few months and lately she wants nothing to do with it. Before that I was feeding her Wilderness Core. I have heard that Royal Canin GSD is good. When I looked at the reviews on petfood advisor it was given a two star rating does anybody here use that or can anybody recommend a good kibble for Jenna.


Have you tried all the different TOTW, flavors I'll call them, for lack of a better word?
Also I mix in some Taste of the Wild canned food for more flavor. Sometimes I will cook a little raw lamb and throw it too.
I think they get bored with just the same dry food twice a day.


----------



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

i actually went to the store today and bought a can of Blue wilderness and mixed a spoonfull of it and she ate every last kibble...even licked the bowl...what a spoiled little brat


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just be careful with TOTW, Kirkland, Wellness, Diamond Naturals, and Chicken Soup. These foods are made by Diamond Pet Foods.. who have had multiple class action lawsuits, many recalls, and are responsible for thousands of animal deaths and illnesses. If you feed these, you'll want to really stay on top of recalls, and just be aware of the risk.
They were responsible for the melamine poisoning of pets a few years ago.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll add that I'm not saying other foods are better and have no recalls, just that these guys are guilty of some pretty serious ones, and it's worth noting.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

If you've been feeding Taste of the Wild you could try Earthborn Holistic if you have a Tractor Supply nearby. They sell both brands. My Frodo recently transitioned from Wild Calling to save some money (he has EPI). He eats the grain free Coastal Catch is doing great. Still to soon to tell any long term benefits but his stool is half the size it was on Wild Calling. Earthborn is $50 for 28lb pound bag here. They have I think 4 or 5 grain free varieties and grain inclusive also.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Op, I see your in Miami. If you go to Earthborn's Website there are locations there that sell it.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I like Fromm.


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

Cobe914 said:


> Just be careful with TOTW, Kirkland, Wellness, Diamond Naturals, and Chicken Soup. These foods are made by Diamond Pet Foods.. who have had multiple class action lawsuits, many recalls, and are responsible for thousands of animal deaths and illnesses. If you feed these, you'll want to really stay on top of recalls, and just be aware of the risk.
> They were responsible for the melamine poisoning of pets a few years ago.


It was aflatoxin poisoning.


----------



## suered3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello I am new here. I have a one year old Tobie, female GS. I think she suffers from PICA if that is possible. We adopted her at 5 weeks and until 6 weeks ago she was on Blue Buffalo puppy food from Dave's Pet City mixed with rice, chicken, peas, carrots, chicken broth. Due to the cost as she got bigger, she is 80 - 90 lbs. now, I switched to Rachel Ray's Nutrish and a spoonful of canned food. I have noticed her skin is dry and she continues to eat anything. Especially paper, Kleenex, paper towels, napkins, and she'll eat basically anything she can get in her mouth. What can I do? Thank you. Sue T. in Western Mass


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

I like Fromm the best. My older shepherd gets loose stool easy and is VERY picky. BB she wouldn't touch, 4health she wouldn't touch. Acana was way to rich for her and she didn't digest it at all she pooped out pellets of the food. I switched her to Fromm with half a chicken breast and she has eaten every meal for a week straight which she has never done since I fed RAW. But, I think what ever works for your budget and what your dog likes and thrives on is the best food ever for your dogs.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

suered3 said:


> Hello I am new here. I have a one year old Tobie, female GS. I think she suffers from PICA if that is possible. We adopted her at 5 weeks and until 6 weeks ago she was on Blue Buffalo puppy food from Dave's Pet City mixed with rice, chicken, peas, carrots, chicken broth. Due to the cost as she got bigger, she is 80 - 90 lbs. now, I switched to Rachel Ray's Nutrish and a spoonful of canned food. I have noticed her skin is dry and she continues to eat anything. Especially paper, Kleenex, paper towels, napkins, and she'll eat basically anything she can get in her mouth. What can I do? Thank you. Sue T. in Western Mass


The issue could be caused by boredom, vitamin/mineral deficiency, parasites or not being able to assimilate and absorb her food properly.

*Personally, I'd get a higher quality food. Nutrish contains soy and corn and most likely gmo products and may not have the nutrients *this* dog needs. You will feed a smaller amount of a high quality food.

*Take a stool sample to your vet and have them check for worms and giardia (a protozoan which is sometimes hard to detect).

*I'd give her a digestive enzyme (to help digest her food) and a probiotic (to keep good bacteria in her gut).
Here are two whole food, human grade products:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Digest All Plus* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 

*Also get her some "puzzle" type toys to stimulate her mind. You can put some of her daily kibble in them.

*Teach her the "leave it" command.

Moms


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Look into a company called Petcurean. There foods are rated very high.(4 and 5 stars). There Now Fresh has a good calcium to phosphorus ratio. Grain free. I feed my three dogs Now Fresh Large Breed. My dogs are very healthy with nice solid pops.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dr. Gary's Best Breed..made and packaged in the US


----------

